#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Lieve communicatieve man

## Nadia383

Ben jij een lieve communicatie man,vanaf 40 die serieus opzoek is? Ik ben een vrouw uit Belgi 40 jaar gescheiden ( mocht je interesse hebben, stuur mij een Pm)

----------


## Mohamed51

Asselaam Wa3alaikom zuster insch allah stel je het goed ben 51 jaar oud en weduwenaar en ook van belgie

----------


## Nadia383

Stuur me Pm aub

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam heb niks gekregen

----------


## Mohamed51

0032475667961 is mijn gsm nr

----------


## Dienaar 3

Salaam alaikom 
Stuur me bericht als je nog zoekende bent

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam ja ben nog zoekende

----------


## Mina3

succes

----------


## Mrpalm

Slm ik ben 44 jaar nog nooit getrouwd geweest heb interesse

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam ben wel een man

----------


## bekend

> Salam ben wel een man


Dacht eerder dat je een omgebouwde vrouw tot kerel was.  :melig:

----------


## marrakech1972

ben je nog op zoek

----------


## Mohamed51

Ben man

----------


## marrakech1972

was niet voor jou was voor de dame uit belgie hahaahahahfoutje haahahaha

----------


## fir

Hallo Ik wil graag meer van jouw weten. Gr

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam zuster ben 52 jaar en ook afkomstig uit belgie

----------


## fir

> Ben jij een lieve communicatie man,vanaf 40 die serieus opzoek is? Ik ben een vrouw uit Belgi 40 jaar gescheiden ( mocht je interesse hebben, stuur mij een Pm)


Hoi , ik wil je beter leren.kennen.
Gr

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam ik wil jouw ook beter leren kennen ben ook van belgie

----------


## hicham_adam

> Ben jij een lieve communicatie man,vanaf 40 die serieus opzoek is? Ik ben een vrouw uit Belgi 40 jaar gescheiden ( mocht je interesse hebben, stuur mij een Pm)


Stuur me een priv bericht

----------


## Licht-Op

> IK zou bij jou kunnen passen , Ik werk als klantenservicemedewerker en heb eigen huisje met 3 kamers . Ben een lieve , knappe , man van 39 jaar die naar zijn soulmate op zoek is . Lijkt het je wat mail me naar [email protected] inshaallah .


Kom je weer oplichten met je nonsens

----------


## Samy-

Hoi hoi ik zelf ben ook gescheiden en heb een zoontje je berichtje sprak me aan als je nog niemand heb leren kennen zou ik je beter willen leren kennen
Mvg

----------


## Ridwan1

Salaam alaikoum,
ben 47 jaar en ook afkomstig uit antwerpen
groetjes

----------


## Samy-

Hoi heb je al iemand leren kennen 
Zo niet pm me dan 
Mvg

----------


## Mohamed51

Salaam

----------

